# personal transponders



## win1 (May 18, 2002)

I have recently been thinking about buying a PT and would like your comments on what one to buy.I gather that some are self powered while others need to be put on a charger.Also as I have been looking around I have noticed a few of them for sale and cant help but think if these are so great why are there so many for sale? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

All personal transponders that you would buy plug into the Aux/Batt port on your receiver.


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

the ones that charge are ussally house transponders


----------



## basketcase45 (Aug 4, 2004)

IMO a personal transponder is money well spent. No more going to get one before the race and then putting it back after. No more confusion as to which trasp. you should be using, battery in it going dead, etc. MUCH LESS HASSLE! You can find them on E-bay all the time- go for it!


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

basketcase45 said:


> IMO a personal transponder is money well spent. No more going to get one before the race and then putting it back after. No more confusion as to which trasp. you should be using, battery in it going dead, etc. MUCH LESS HASSLE! You can find them on E-bay all the time- go for it!


Amen to that. I used house transponders last year for 3 to 4 classes. I bought one PT and had it cloned for about 60% the cost of a new one. No more running to get a house transponder. Only one PT number to remember. And the cost of the clones was so much less than buying 3 new original PT's. Now that they have my PT on file, I can just place an order for another clone anytime I want.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Jerzferno said:


> Amen to that. I used house transponders last year for 3 to 4 classes. I bought one PT and had it cloned for about 60% the cost of a new one. No more running to get a house transponder. Only one PT number to remember. And the cost of the clones was so much less than buying 3 new original PT's. Now that they have my PT on file, I can just place an order for another clone anytime I want.


I heard of the cloning, where did you get it done. I'd like to clone mine.

Jeff


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

www.rclaps.com I've gotten 2 of their transponders and they come with 20 numbers in them so you can choose any one of the numbers. Yes all the transponders come with the same 20 numbers (except for your cloned #) but how often are you going to be racing and have a conflict?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

For only a couple of $$$ more you can get the 20+1 custom transponder that has a unique number to it in addition to the 20 standard numbers.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

win1 said:


> I have recently been thinking about buying a PT and would like your comments on what one to buy.I gather that some are self powered while others need to be put on a charger.Also as I have been looking around I have noticed a few of them for sale and cant help but think if these are so great why are there so many for sale? Any info would be appreciated.


I don't know why there are "so many" for sale, but I have some for sale because I got clones to replace regular AMB transponders. (Jerzferno got his the same time I placed my order.)


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

basketcase45 said:


> IMO a personal transponder is money well spent. No more going to get one before the race and then putting it back after. No more confusion as to which trasp. you should be using, battery in it going dead, etc. MUCH LESS HASSLE! You can find them on E-bay all the time- go for it!


yes they are money well spent!!! havent used a house transponder in a while and i forgot that you have to get a different one for the main. needless to say, i grabbed the wrong one for my main tonight, so it didnt count! ya its my fault but oh well!!!


----------



## nitrohead (Aug 28, 2005)

Gents becareful with some of the knock-offs ..... non AMB. B+B Autoscore is blocking clones from new software updates.

+1 on getting a personal wont regret it


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

No offense but how are they going to do that and why would they? They have no affiliation with AMB (now Mylaps I see) and the software of the "knockoffs" shouldn't be any different than the current ones being made so why would they care if it's an "authentic" Mylaps personal transponder or somebody elses?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Personal transponder=priceless


Well worth the money after first race even though it doesn't make you faster.


----------



## chuck2302 (Jan 1, 2008)

I own an MRT PTX and they are tiny and cheap, take a little longer to ship coming from BK but they are awsome!!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

win1 said:


> I have recently been thinking about buying a PT and would like your comments on what one to buy.I gather that some are self powered while others need to be put on a charger.Also as I have been looking around I have noticed a few of them for sale and cant help but think if these are so great why are there so many for sale? Any info would be appreciated.


Rick, Hey buddy! you can get away with 1 PT for all classes.Next time we run together I will show you a trick using deans micro plugs that makes it clean and simple,plus the wires on the PT dont get stressed from unplugging it directly at the receiver all the time.


----------

